# Local mantids hatching



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

Was out today gathering ooths for someone on the board and ran across two chinese ooths in the process of hatching. Seems a bit early but it was over 80 here today. Didn't have the camera with me or I would of got some pics.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 13, 2007)

cool where were the ooth?


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2007)

> cool where were the ooth?


Backyard. I have a meadow full of them.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 13, 2007)

lol sweet i will soon have that


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Mar 14, 2007)

I really hate this early warm weather. I've been keeping my eye open for hatching ooths around my house.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2007)

Me too! Rick what part of the world r u from? Today we have ice and snow in ohio and yesterday we had short sleeves at 7 pm after church :!:


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

> Me too! Rick what part of the world r u from? Today we have ice and snow in ohio and yesterday we had short sleeves at 7 pm after church :!:


Southeast US. A bit warmer here than Ohio


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 15, 2007)

80's yesterday and 70's the day before but 30's prior with a snow storm due tomorrow!!! Go figure!!


----------

